# Israeli soldiers captured on YouTube doing the 'West Bank shuffle'



## jollyjacktar (6 Jul 2010)

Shared with the usual caveats.  Photos/video on link below.

I expect these guys will have a few extras after this one.


Israeli soldiers captured on YouTube doing the 'West Bank shuffle': Patrol dances during Muslim call to prayer
By Mail Foreign Service
Last updated at 11:06 AM on 6th July 2010
Comments (0) Videos Add to My Stories 
Some Israeli soldiers may have to face the music for a viral video of them dancing on duty.
A video of the soldiers stopping a patrol in the West Bank to dance to American electro-pop singer Kesha's hit 'Tick Tock' has appeared YouTube. 

Scroll down for the video...
 The six soldiers crouch down during an apparently routine patrol in the West Bank town of Hebron

 Music maestro, please: Suddenly Kesha's track Tick Tock starts and the soldiers start their routine
But Israeli TV stations picked it up and showed it repeatedly on Monday.
The YouTube user who posted it identified the dancers as Israeli infantrymen in the tense Palestinian city of Hebron.
The video shows six soldiers patrolling as a Muslim call to prayer is heard. Then the music changes, and they break into a Macarena-like dance.
The military called the video a 'stunt' and said the troops' commanders have been informed. 
That could mean their next dance will be 'Jailhouse Rock.'
 The patrol gets into the swing of things as the music continues on the YouTube video

 There is no camouflaging their enthusiasm as the six troops throw themselves into the dance


Read more: http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/worldnews/article-1292432/Israeli-soldiers-captured-YouTube-doing-West-Bank-shuffle.html#ixzz0stfjuknO


----------



## George Wallace (6 Jul 2010)

It looks completely "staged" to me.


----------



## The Bread Guy (6 Jul 2010)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> It looks completely "staged" to me.


As well as coreographed?


----------



## Lex Parsimoniae (6 Jul 2010)

Must be a slow news day.  It's part of a whole genre on Youtube.  Here's a slightly better done version http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e1-5I25T7fM&feature=player_embedded


----------



## 57Chevy (6 Jul 2010)

A crock.
I like how they protect their rear when they first stop in the lane. ;D
well done? : I think not.


----------



## Jungle (6 Jul 2010)

Just a bunch of kids having fun... some of you guys need to develop a sense of humour...  :


----------

